# Seasonal soaps for fall



## Mandy (Nov 22, 2006)

*Pumpkin Soap Recipe*

Ingredients:

20.5 oz Coconut Oil
22.4 oz. Olive Oil
18 oz. Palm Oil
4 oz. Shea Butter
9.5 oz. Lye
16 oz. water
8 oz. canned pumpkin
16 gm. grapefruit seed extract
4-6 oz. pumpkin pie fragrance oil

Instructions:

Disolve lye in water and set aside to cool(be sure to stir well - it's a dense solution). Warm the coconut, olive and palm oils and shea butter until melted. When both liquids have cooled to about 100 degrees carefully combine together. Add GSE and stir to light trace. Add the canned pumpkin and fragrance oil. Pour into a mold and allow to cure for 6 weeks.

Due to the addition of extra moisture it traces really fast. The final soap is closer in color to butternut squash than pumpkin. The shea butter makes it a very creamy soap.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG! If you make some, I will buy some! I am a pumpkin freak!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Sounds nice Mandy


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Mmmm yummy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

I love it too, but I know it takes forever for it to harden up since the pumpkin itself contains so much water..


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 24, 2007)

That recipe sounds really nice Mandy.  I pureed in a small ripe avocado into a batch of Oatmeal Milk & Honey a month ago, and it is still softer than my soaps I made that week.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Paul, is the soap still soft.. Im scared to make a pumpkin one because when I get those molds.. i dont want one held up by the **** soap! lol


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 31, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Paul, is the soap still soft.. Im scared to make a pumpkin one because when I get those molds.. i dont want one held up by the **** soap! lol



I made it a month ago, and it is 95% where it should be at this point in time!  I did a water discount with this one, could have done more though.  I think I soaped it at a 35% solution rate.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 31, 2007)

OK, so who is going to make this soap so I can buy some?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 31, 2007)

The batch I made with a pureed avocado, and scented with Oatmeal, Milk & Honey FO.  I added powdered ground oats, silk, aloe vera juice and, of course, my goat milk. I put coarsely ground oats on top for looks.  Man, after a month has the scent really blossomed in this bar!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## tangled_panda (Jul 31, 2007)

I was going to make some of pumpkin soap for the swap, but I didn't want to use FO.  Does anyone know how it would smell without the FO?  I was going to add some actual pumpkin spice to the recipe.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 1, 2007)

tangled_panda said:
			
		

> I was going to make some of pumpkin soap for the swap, but I didn't want to use FO.  Does anyone know how it would smell without the FO?  I was going to add some actual pumpkin spice to the recipe.



Perhaps, just a thought here, you could make up a baggie of pumpkin pie spices, the powder, ans soak that in one of the oils you are going to be using in your recipe.  Does that make any since?  You know, infusing like the Olive Oil.   I would let it soak up the pie spices for a week or two.  It would be better than no scent at all.  I think that is a workable idea, perhaps.

Paul....


----------



## orangeblossom (Aug 5, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> [quote="tangled_panda":1wjnjskg]I was going to make some of pumpkin soap for the swap, but I didn't want to use FO.  Does anyone know how it would smell without the FO?  I was going to add some actual pumpkin spice to the recipe.



Perhaps, just a thought here, you could make up a baggie of pumpkin pie spices, the powder, ans soak that in one of the oils you are going to be using in your recipe.  Does that make any since?  You know, infusing like the Olive Oil.   I would let it soak up the pie spices for a week or two.  It would be better than no scent at all.  I think that is a workable idea, perhaps.

Paul....[/quote:1wjnjskg]

Yes, you could.  Hi, I'm new here, but this is how I make my spice soap bar.  I buy whole cloves, nutmeg, cinnamon and sometimes allspice, I use somewhat large amounts (about 1 oz. by weight of spice blend to a quart of olive oil) I break them up coarsley by putting them in a bag and hitting them with a hammer (especially the nutmeg) and the smaller ones I put in my spice grinder or food processor.  I find using freshly ground spice gives a much better smell than prepowdered stuff.  Plus, you don't have to get it to a powder, jsut roughly broken up is sufficient.  Then strain, measure again and use it !  I keep mine in the sunlight for about 2-4 weeks.  You could try to gently heat it and it would take less time.  HTH!


----------



## orangeblossom (Aug 5, 2007)

Mandy said:
			
		

> *Pumpkin Soap Recipe*
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...



Have you ever made this soap withOUT grapefruit seed extract?  Would it go rancid quickly?  Do you have any idea how long it would last W/O GSE?

This sounds soooo yummy!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't use GSE, but T-50, Natural Vit. E for a antioxidant.  I use T-50 in all my oils prone to rancidity as soon as I put them into stock rotation.  Each and every batch I make, use a touch of T-50.  In 2-1/2 years of making soap (knock on wood) I have never had a batch developed DOS yet!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## orangeblossom (Aug 5, 2007)

Okay, I've never heard of T-50, but I have wheat germ oil, I know that's high in Vit E, would that help?


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 5, 2007)

Wheat germ oil has a very low shelf life. It might also cause DOS.

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 5, 2007)

Orangeblossom, I just cut this from the "From Nature With Love" site:


*Preservative: Vitamin E Mixed Tocopherol (T-50)

T-50, natural mixed tocopherols (isolated from vegetable oils), is a natural, heat stable antioxidant that protects food and cosmetic products from oxidation. If you need to add vitamin E oil to protect your formulation from rancidity, use our T-50 Vitamin E oil instead of our 250IU/g, 1000IU/g and 1400IU/g Vitamin E oils. While the alpha tocopherol in the 250, 1000, and 1400IU/g oils is wonderful as an in-vitro anti-oxidant, studies show that the gamma tocopherol in the Vitamin E T-50 oil is a better anti-oxidant for oils/lipids in cosmetic formulations. T-50 has a higher content of gamma tocopherols and can be used at a rate of .04% or 400ppm to adequately protect your oils. Although T-50 is not an organic product, it is allowed for use in "organic" or "made with organic material" products. 

INCI Nomenclature: Tocopherol 
Shelf Life: Stable, 2 - 5 Years *


Paul.... :wink:


----------



## orangeblossom (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks so much you 2!


----------



## pink-north (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Soapmaker man, I just had a ffew silly questions for you. What's T-50, where do you get it and what is DOS?


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 13, 2007)

pink-north said:
			
		

> Hey Soapmaker man, I just had a ffew silly questions for you. What's T-50, where do you get it and what is DOS?



T-50 is vitamin E. I believe Tony's has it.
DOS is Draded Orange Spots; usually due to rancid oils in the soap.

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 15, 2007)

pink-north said:
			
		

> Hey Soapmaker man, I just had a ffew silly questions for you. What's T-50, where do you get it and what is DOS?



Glad you asked me!    Thanks! 8)   If you look at my post above, you can learn what T-50 is.  From Nature With Love has it. 8) 

Here is a direct link to their site and the T-50;

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/soap/ ... ilvitamine

Thanks for asking me, glad to help.  There are other places to find it also.  Some with better prices, too.

Paul.... :wink:


----------

